# Interview



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know which word Czech uses for "interview". I am asking this, because in my book the one used is the English one "interview", with the same spelling. 
The context of the lesson is a journalist talking to a politician, and he doesn't want to give an interview "_ale nedávám* interview* nikomu_". I've _Czeched_ on the dictionary and I've found some other options, besides interview itself:
*Rozhovor, setkání, pohovor*

And as for the verb "to interview", I saw the very awkward *interviewovat* and also *vyslechnout/vyslýchat* and *dotazovat (se).

*So, is the English word really the most used? Or there is a a big difference on usage for each context? 

Děkuji vám předem,

Na shledanou.:

Tagarela


----------



## Jana337

Nouns: 
Both "interview" and "rozhovor" are used frequently for newspapers interviews. If you have a job interview, it is "(pracovní) pohovor".
Verbs: 
"Interviewovat" - I think I have never seen this. The most common ones are, I think, "dělat/udělat rozhovor s někým" (this is what the journalist does) and "dávat/dát rozhovor někomu" (the politician). You can also "vést rozhovor" but this is more common in the plural ("vést rozhovory"), which means "to negotiate".

"Setkání" primarily means "meeting". I would have to think a bit to figure out how it can mean "interview".

"Vyslýchat" is "to investigate", which is what a police investigating officer does. If used for an interview, it would imply an insistent and aggresive journalist.

"Dotazovat se" could work but it rather means "inquire". You can't say just "novinář se dotazoval" becuase it woudl sound incomplete. You would need to say what exactly the journalist wanted to know.


----------



## winpoj

Jana337 said:


> "Vyslýchat" is "to investigate", which is what a police investigating officer does.



I don't think so. "Vyslýchat" means "to interrogate". "To investigate" translates as "vyšetřovat".

Just a small improvement to an otherwise excellent explanation.


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> I don't think so. "Vyslýchat" means "to interrogate". "To investigate" translates as "vyšetřovat".
> 
> Just a small improvement to an otherwise excellent explanation.


Yes, thanks, I meant to write "interrogate".


----------

